# DIY canister filter self priming



## sfame (Nov 5, 2008)

I recently made a self priming canister filter for my freshwater aquarium and it took me about an hour and works great i will be posting on DIY so if anyones interested ill be having the schematics there


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Cool, will check for the thread!


----------



## sfame (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## sfame (Nov 5, 2008)

go here to get the thread
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f34/diy-canister-filter-844.html


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

I am not mechanical and will admit to being clueless where priming was concerned but you inspired me to get the EHEIM out that I bought over a year ago and give it another try and I got it going!!! I want to thank you for giving me a shove in the right direction, my tank looks better already. Water was a little bit cloudy before.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Thats cool Rose! They aren't easy the first time you do it..!


----------



## sfame (Nov 5, 2008)

no problem


----------

